# connecting oneida dust deputy to hf dc



## rmeir (Mar 5, 2012)

no idea what im doing wrong hooked the harbor freight dc to the oneida and i get no suction from the business end. not even a faint breeze. I might guess that the hf thing is plugged up or something but I have no idea. the hf as you know has two inlet ports and a big discharge port. I connected the dc to the top port of the oneida like you do with your shop vac and at first covered the discharge hole and i got no air flow at all. I then uncovered the discharge port and i got a real faint air flow enough to pull a little sawdust into the dust deputy but no where near where you think a 2 hp should pull. tomorrow ill check and see if the hf thing is clogged or something but other than that anyone have any ideas? Im so tired of trying to make this stuff work, I very tempted to run to rockler tomorrow and get their little wall mounted thing but my wife will kill me as she says i have spent too much money on tools already. but i dont get 300 hair dos either. oh well. if anyone has a idea let me know pls i willowe you big time.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

How do you have it hooked to the Oneida? Does the HF work by itself, without the Oneida? What Dust deputy are you trying to use, the small one or the Super Dust Deputy?


----------



## rmeir (Mar 5, 2012)

I have tried every combo i can think of, and its not clogged just checked i must be missing something that i cant figure.


----------



## d38 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hope you've gotten your issue resolved. But if not, here's some info.
The cyclone base needs to be attached to an air tight container (trash can, drum, etc). 
Top of cyclone goes to your dust collector input. 
Hose from your machine goes to the side pipe on the cyclone. 
As mentioned above, the Super Dust Deputy is the right match for the HF 2 hp collector. Some have used the SDD XL, to get the 6" input and output, but its really too big for the HF.


----------



## altiplano (Mar 4, 2017)

Is it a Dust Deputy?

Or a Super Dust Deputy?

The former won't work as well with your DC. Designed more for vacuums.


----------

